# hunting inside the city limits



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

I know that firing a gun inside the city limits ain't gonna happen BUT what aout havesting geese with a bow or pellet gun?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2011)

A bow would be perfectly leagle,  A pellet gun would not.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

oh really now

where would I find that in writing?

not that I don't trust you just need to print a documant to have on me


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

and why not a pellet especially if they are NT?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2011)

Whats a pellet made out of???      Non lead?   If the pellets were steel maybe ok????   Are they federally approved??

Non-Toxic Shot: Any 10-gauge or smaller loaded with federally
approved nontoxic shot of size “F” or smaller. No lead shot
may be in possession while hunting waterfowl.


An arrow is non toxic.

You may get away with using a pellet gun if you dont get checked but I would almost bet if you walked out of the woods with a limit totin a pellet gun and the green truck was waitin on you you are gona get a ticket.  

If you didnt have any AMMO with you, you may talk your way out of it but i dought it.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how many pellet guns would kill a geese also...


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2011)

Fill the barrel up with pellets and hope for the best.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its perfectly legal with a bow.  Just have to make sure there isnt a city ordinance that says you cant hunt or fire any type of weapon.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Its perfectly legal with a bow.  Just have to make sure there isnt a city ordinance that says you cant hunt or fire any type of weapon.





Oh LORD I hope not if so I'm inviolation most afternoons in my front yard!


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks Guys/Gals

i am gonna have to ask a couple of LEO's that I know locally about the local ordinance's


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 11, 2011)

vtdawg09 said:


> I'm not sure how many pellet guns would kill a geese also...


Some shoot 1300 fps. That should kill one plenty good.


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Dec 11, 2011)

sling shot


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

gooseslayer26 said:


> sling shot



that has crossed my mind as well!


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

i justr talked with a GW friend of mine and he told me that a bow wasn't legal to take waterfowl with in Georgia


Dang it!!!


----------



## Jaker (Dec 11, 2011)

scoggins said:


> i justr talked with a GW friend of mine and he told me that a bow wasn't legal to take waterfowl with in Georgia
> 
> 
> Dang it!!!



u might want to double check that, I'm pretty sure thats :nono::nono:, its federal law that dictates it I believe


----------



## bigdharris (Dec 11, 2011)

you can shot geese  with a bow  in ga for sure . its legal


----------



## scoggins (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just relaying what was told to me.


will call in the morning to local office and see

may even try and get a federal office to call me back


will follow up with what I learn.


----------



## paulito (Dec 12, 2011)

Federal regs state you may NOT use a rifle or even a pistol to harvest waterfowl. I can only assume a pellet "rifle" would fall under this limitation. Does not limit taking them with a bow or crossbow as far as i can read.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 12, 2011)

Pellet gun is a no go.  Bow hunitng for a goose sounds really lame to me?  City Limits usually mean way more hassle that it is worth.

We have looked a swamps to lease that border city limits and usually pass on them due to the weekly hassle after shooting.

Plus, we have all seen the news stories about geese walking around with a bow in their body and all the bad press it causes our hunting hobbies.

I would pass on them until they are over your hunting club or local wma.  My opinion.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 13, 2011)

Mark: I appreciate that you have an opinion and are willing to share it.
as far as seeing and ARROW (not a bow) sticking out of an animal ; I have never see that one on my TV
besides how may ducks and geese you reckon are flying,limping or gimping around that have steel shot in them from some "SKYBUSTING FOOL" that took a bad shot?

Lame however ??? I find the idea to be a challange especially with a recurve or long bow, but to each his own.


Paulito: you are correct to a point. I spoke with a FEDERAL F&G OFFICER Monday and he read and gave me chapter and verse that gives all the "LEGAL" weapons that you can harvest WATERFOWL with. What he read me said that CROSSBOWS were the only archery item specifically excluded.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 13, 2011)

I will post pictures if and when Iget a chance to go on my "LAME " andventure!


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 13, 2011)

Scoggins,
I apologize for minimizing your idea. That was not my intention so please accept my apology.  

I also stand corrected for using bow instead of arrow.  

Good luck on those City Limit Geese.  We will look for pictures of your success in your endeavor.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 13, 2011)

Until we see your pictures of success, here are some pictures of those that also thought bow hunting geese was a great adventure.  

The problem is not hitting them, it is immediately killing them.

These images do not endear city folks to our sport. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Geese+with+arrow&qpvt=Geese+with+arrow&FORM=IGRE


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 13, 2011)

Mark Brooks said:


> Until we see your pictures of success, here are some pictures of those that also thought bow hunting geese was a great adventure.
> 
> The problem is not hitting them, it is immediately killing them.
> 
> ...




Wow. They are tough critters.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, they are!!!  My Lab can attest to the toughness of a wounded Canadian!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2011)

Dang your lab tackled a Canadian.  wonder what he would do with a Mexican. LOL JK of course.

I've seen a goose walking around with an arrow in it before, but I've also seen wounded mallards walking around with broken wings after duck season while bowfishing. 

I still think it would be cool to shoot geese or ducks with a bow.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 13, 2011)

Mark Brooks said:


> Scoggins,
> I apologize for minimizing your idea. That was not my intention so please accept my apology.
> 
> I also stand corrected for using bow instead of arrow.
> ...



Brother ,
your applogy i greatly appreciated but totally unnecessary.


I agree the pictures are not WE (collectively) don't need as hunters need representing US (collectively). However the one thing that i dont see in the pictures that I looked at is that there are no broad heads just field points. Hopefully if Tred Bartlet has enough faith in his shooting ability to attempt this I think that I may have to give it a go as well.

thanks for sharing the pics none the less


----------



## scoggins (Dec 13, 2011)

here is the only one that I can say 100% had a broad head:
http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/pics/00small77976665.JPG


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 14, 2011)

Geeses come to the residential pond behind my house this time of year. I'd be a liar if I said I haven't considered it, especially when they are down by the woods on the end of the pond. Tempting, but unsure of the legality.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 14, 2011)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Geeses come to the residential pond behind my house this time of year. I'd be a liar if I said I haven't considered it, especially when they are down by the woods on the end of the pond. Tempting, but unsure of the legality.



PERFECTLY LEGAL

just use a broad head or a goble getter

when i get back home I will post chapter and verse that states


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2011)

*10 Gauge.*



Mark Brooks said:


> Until we see your pictures of success, here are some pictures of those that also thought bow hunting geese was a great adventure.
> 
> The problem is not hitting them, it is immediately killing them.
> 
> ...


10 gauge will kill them. But I have seen a force broke Lab back up from one.:wreath:


----------



## scoggins (Dec 14, 2011)

Killer Elite
I would love to squeeze off on a wad of them but there is a no firearms poilicy in town

I'm leaving the dog at home for this one


----------



## scoggins (Dec 30, 2011)

Title 50: Wildlife and Fisheries

CHAPTER I: UNITED STATES FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR (CONTINUED)

SUBCHAPTER B: TAKING, POSSESSION, TRANSPORTATION, SALE, PURCHASE, BARTER, EXPORTATION, AND IMPORTATION OF WILDLIFE AND PLANTS (CONTINUED)

PART 20: MIGRATORY BIRD HUNTING

Subpart C: Taking

20.21 - What hunting methods are illegal

Migratory birds on which open seasons are prescribed in this part may be taken by any method except those prohibited in this section. No persons shall take migratory game birds:

(a) With a trap, snare, net, rifle, pistol, swivel gun, shotgun larger than 10 gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machinegun, fish hook, poison, drug, explosive, or stupefying substance;


----------



## scoggins (Dec 30, 2011)

killer elite said:


> 10 gauge will kill them. But I have seen a force broke Lab back up from one.:wreath:




I want a FF'ed dog that will go get a rabid porky pine with out question....


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 4, 2012)

I use a rage 2" for turkeys, I and a lot of people also use a "grasshopper" style wire behind the broadhead to ensure the arrow doesn't go clean through and hopefully pins the wing to prevent flight and escape.  Good luck on your adventure.


http://www.shopatron.com/products/p....1932.0.0.0?pp=40&sort_selection=recommended&


----------

